# attitude is the shiznit



## Relentless999 (Jun 16, 2009)

ordered twice in the last two weeks. got each order in a week or less, from across sea.. packaging was awesome.

also, i ordered from dr chronic years ago and will never order again from them.  packaging was ****, all seeds were squished. and it took forever to get in!

btw, from attitude i got:
lowlife hindu kush
white label super skunk
white label double gum
dinafem blue hash-free!
dinafem cali hash-free!


----------



## jungle (Jun 16, 2009)

my cali blue hash and cali. hash plant are out in the lead of all my other ones...and many of the other ones look great also....the auto great white shark...half of it was good....the other half is growing great....nycd auto very nice results so far...that double gum sounds great....go attitude... good luck with your plants.


----------



## Relentless999 (Jun 16, 2009)

ya my blue hash plant is in the lead too!


----------



## Lemmongrass (Jun 16, 2009)

I screwed my order up, they fixed it the next day(i typed something wrong). i germed 5 of my 10 mandala satori and the free g13 quicksilver. all great. shipped to mid america in a week.cost $53

Flawless Victory!


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jun 16, 2009)

My Quicksilver looks good too! I love my free beans, my Thai Super Skunk plants are huge and smell sweet as a berry. My free White Widow is also looking great, love the freebies!


----------



## dr pyro (Jun 16, 2009)

hey sherwood that super skunk is the EDIT mine is loaded with trichs.you  touch it or your hand and its soaked with the sticky icky with that sweet smell. mine should be done soon around july or so


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jun 16, 2009)

I want to see journals for the lowlife hindu kush & white label super skunk.

And you you come back to the thread drpyro. You have a journal going for yours? Or have any shots you can put up?


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jun 16, 2009)

dr pyro said:
			
		

> hey sherwood that super skunk is the sh!t mine is loaded with trichs.you touch it or your hand and its soaked with the sticky icky with that sweet smell. mine should be done soon around july or so


WooHoo! It just is so cool that a bunch of people are growing these, even though it isn't "top shelf" marijuana in the eyes of todays mass producers. Us old stoners that smoked real Thai back in the early eighties know how sweet and powerfull it is. I remember getting bags of it and complaining about how it looked, then smoking it and getting that "holy crap I'm stoned" feeling.


----------



## Relentless999 (Jun 17, 2009)

dr pyro said:
			
		

> hey sherwood that super skunk is the sh!t mine is loaded with trichs.you  touch it or your hand and its soaked with the sticky icky with that sweet smell. mine should be done soon around july or so


im calling ** until i see some pics


----------



## GrowinGreen (Jun 17, 2009)

anyone have a journal going for the:

dinafem blue hash
dinafem cali hash

freebies?


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jun 17, 2009)

GrowinGreen said:
			
		

> anyone have a journal going for the:
> 
> dinafem blue hash
> dinafem cali hash
> ...


 Do it!


----------



## dr pyro (Jun 17, 2009)

stop I'm getting all excited just thinkin of it. i actually snapped some pics the other day came out alright i guess but the yellow as hell from the lights. gotta get them out for some close ups.how you post pics anyway.got those same freebees will start to germ soon.


----------



## dr pyro (Jun 17, 2009)

see if this works


----------



## dr pyro (Jun 17, 2009)

i had my brother-in-law feed them while on vaca apparantelt alittle to much nutes


----------



## dr pyro (Jun 17, 2009)

got some nl x skunk too i'll take some pics later


----------



## GrowinGreen (Jun 17, 2009)

nice pyro- so those pictures are of the Thai Super Skunk, right? I have some of those seeds too, thanks for the pics. How long have you had them in flower?


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jun 17, 2009)

Dang dude, that is WICKED!  I'm gonna take clones now that I see that! Sheesh, I pictured little tiny crusty nugs, that looks like a bountiful boquet of goodness.:holysheep:


----------



## dr pyro (Jun 17, 2009)

june 20th they where flipped.approx flower time they say is 45-60 days.those pics do the plant no justice i'll pull tomorrow to take some good pics


----------



## Relentless999 (Jun 18, 2009)

man im addicted to attitude!! im thinkin about ordering some more beans!


----------



## monkeybusiness (Jun 18, 2009)

GrowinGreen said:
			
		

> anyone have a journal going for the:
> 
> dinafem blue hash
> dinafem cali hash
> ...


 Well i don't have a journal but i did grow the dinafem hashplants. Nice, easy to grow, big producer, and i love that hash taste. 

I have the worlds worst camera and the only pics i took at the end were super close ups of the buds and they are too blurry to see anything but here's a couple pics i have, 1 at the beginning (after some PH problems), and one in mid flower.


----------



## Relentless999 (Jun 19, 2009)

monkey have u grown dinafems blue hash plant too?  how did it compare to the calis?


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jun 19, 2009)

Well I'm pissed now, Attitude is changing the website again and 2 strains I wanted are gone. I want the Ingemar's Punch and Widow Skunk from DeSjarmin or whatever. Well now all they have is super high priced seeds from that breeder and that blows!  I had them in my basket for checkout, went back to place the order last night and poof, gone.


----------



## monkeybusiness (Jun 19, 2009)

Relentless999 said:
			
		

> monkey have u grown dinafems blue hash plant too?  how did it compare to the calis?


 sorry, I didn't word that very well. I have only grown the cali hashplants  and have no experience with the blue HP at all.
Am interested to see though


----------



## GrowinGreen (Jun 19, 2009)

SherwoodForest said:
			
		

> Well I'm pissed now, Attitude is changing the website again and 2 strains I wanted are gone. I want the Ingemar's Punch and Widow Skunk from DeSjarmin or whatever. Well now all they have is super high priced seeds from that breeder and that blows!  I had them in my basket for checkout, went back to place the order last night and poof, gone.



Hey man you might want to re-check the site tomorrow- it says they will have the new site back up soon. I bet they will have the strains you want back up too.


----------

